

Ask HN: Is startup fever still on? - aravan

I used to participate a lot of techs and startups meetups, people talked about fund, acquisition for past 6 years. But recent months, I noticed that startup related meetups,  participants has been reduced more than half in India. Do you find similar trend elsewhere?
======
api
My understanding is that there was a kind of mini-bubble in seed stage funding
for a few years, and that this has now ended. Luckily it seems to have just
tapered off in an orderly fashion rather than imploded.

Seed deals are still happening, but fewer of them and the bar's been raised a
bit.

So it's not "dead" by any stretch of the imagination, but it's definitely less
frothy. That is probably a good thing, since it results in less noise
interfering with the really good stuff that's out there. It also reduces the
likelihood of a real hard-core _crash_ , which would be very damaging to the
ecosystem.

~~~
aravan
Is bubble related to economy or a cheer crowd of people for startup reduced
now, moved on their own after doing some experiments?

------
mrcold
It's starting to die out in Europe too. There are still enthusiast newcomers.
But the vast majority are either working hard in silence or have already moved
on.

~~~
puranjay
This is good. Many people jumped into the scene thinking that this was going
to be easy, that you just "build it and they'll come".

The harsh reality is 100 hour work weeks, incredible stress, depression (and
its obverse, mania, after winning a deal or hitting a goal).

Building apps is still largely easy. The hard part is marketing and sales.

This is where a lot of founders filter out, and take the developers along with
them.

------
taprun
I can say that there is little enthusiasm from good developers around here.
Event promoters are still milking non-profits, universities and local
governments for more backing, but the good developers have moved on.

